# I need help identifying a friends fish.



## JadaNae27 (Sep 24, 2012)

So. I need this little fishie identified. All I know bout it for sure is that it came from a creek. She rescued it from her uncle. It was an a exrtremely ill-kept tank, with incredibly high algae levels and extremely high nitrate levels. There were three other fish of the same kind in there and apparently they were comfortable enough in those terrible conditions to breed!!!

Also, this little fish is the biggest one at about 4 inches long.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a species of loach to me. I'll see if I can narrow it down.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I couldn't find anything concrete, but I'm pretty sure it's in the cyprinid family based on its fins.


----------

